# [RISOLTO]Joomla creazione del database come?

## diego_82

Salve. Ho appena finito di installare joomla. Ecco cosa mi veniva riferito dal terminale:

```

=================================================================

POST-INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS

=================================================================

You are almost done!

  0. Setup the db.

  1. Restart Apache

  2. Login on http://localhost//joomla

  and finish the installation. IMPORTANT: the web

  installer will complain that configuration.php is not writeable. When you

  are done, create configuration.php in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla and copy the generated

  configuration into it. Then execute the following:

  # cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla

  # chown apache:apache configuration.php

  # chmod u+w configuration.php

  3. You can now launch your browser and point it to your MOS site e.g.

  http://localhost//joomla -> Main Site

  http://localhost//joomla/administrator -> Admin

  You can log into Admin using the username 'admin' along with the

  password that was generated or you chose during the web based install.

  Enjoy Joomla!

```

Ok, io punto a http://localhost//joomla, faccio next, ma ovviamente mi chiede i dati di mysql; ora, come devo settare questi dati? Grazie mille per la vostra disponibilità.Last edited by diego_82 on Thu Mar 02, 2006 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Cosa ti chiede di preciso?

----------

## Anthony55789

Se ho capito bene tu stai installando un cms che sfrutta un db, penso che sei avrei fatto l'emerge di joomla nelle dipendenze ci stava l'installazione di mysql quindi dovrebbe essere già installato nella macchina ora lo devi solo configurare, premetto che non sono un acume del mysql pero se ti puo essere utile ti posso consigliare questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/mysql-howto.xml.

----------

## diego_82

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene tu stai installando un cms che sfrutta un db, penso che sei avrei fatto l'emerge di joomla nelle dipendenze ci stava l'installazione di mysql quindi dovrebbe essere già installato nella macchina ora lo devi solo configurare, premetto che non sono un acume del mysql pero se ti puo essere utile ti posso consigliare questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/mysql-howto.xml.

 

Ti ringrazio, seguendo questa guida sono riuscito a configurare lysql; ora però ho un altro problema. Quando vado ad inserire le ultime configurazioni allo step 3 (Confirm the site URL, path, admin e-mail and file/directory chmods) esce questo errore:

```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function preg_match() in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/installation/install3.php on line 180
```

non dandomi la possibilità di inserire le altre informazioni necessarie (e-mail, ecc...); visto che non capisco nulla di php, che cavolo vuol dire??

Grazie. Diego.

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo che il tuo problema dipenda dalle USE che hai impostato per php, controlla questo link se ti può essere utile:

http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/wiki/NewUseFlags

Nel caso tu usassi ancora mod_php controlla quì:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412994-highlight-pregmatch.html

Nel caso tu sia passato da mod_php php 5 leggi questa documentazione:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-upgrading.xml

----------

## diego_82

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo che il tuo problema dipenda dalle USE che hai impostato per php, controlla questo link se ti può essere utile:
> 
> http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/wiki/NewUseFlags
> 
> Nel caso tu usassi ancora mod_php controlla quì:
> ...

 

Mmmm, credo che devo prendermi un poco di tempo...Secondo te può essere perchè ho usato use differenti (prima apache e ho emerso il relativo pacchetto, poi apache2 per emergere joomla)?

Grazie mille. Diego.

----------

## funkoolow

se posso permettermi, non ho mai riscontrato alcuna convenienza ad installare applicazioni web (CMS, forums o qualunque cosa dovesse girare attraverso apache, php, mysql) via portage: le versioni disponibili non sono sempre le ultime a disposizione a causa dei tempi di testing del portage ed il tool webapp-config non è che mi sembri granchè funzionale, soprattutto nel caso di aggiornamenti importanti.

se vuoi un parere diverso, installati joomla e simili direttamente a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> se posso permettermi, non ho mai riscontrato alcuna convenienza ad installare applicazioni web (CMS, forums o qualunque cosa dovesse girare attraverso apache, php, mysql) via portage: le versioni disponibili non sono sempre le ultime a disposizione a causa dei tempi di testing del portage ed il tool webapp-config non è che mi sembri granchè funzionale, soprattutto nel caso di aggiornamenti importanti.
> 
> se vuoi un parere diverso, installati joomla e simili direttamente a mano 

 

Ah! Questa non la sapevo!

----------

## Manuelixm

Avrebbe semplicemente gli stessi problemi, il problema da quello che ipotizzo è stato il passaggio da php 4 a php5 o un cambiamento di use.

X funkoolow, non sono molto d'accordo con questa frase:

 *Quote:*   

> le versioni disponibili non sono sempre le ultime a disposizione a causa dei tempi di testing del portage ed il tool webapp-config non è che mi sembri granchè funzionale

 

semplicemente per il fatto che in portage è presente l'ultima versione di joomla, la 1.0.7, solo che è mascherata, basta agire nel modo corretto, smascherarla e installarla come si fa per qualsiasi pacchetto sotto gentoo.

Dal sito ufficiale:

 *Quote:*   

> Joomla! 1.0.7 [ Sunburst ] is now available as of Sunday 15th January 2006 21:00 UTC for download here. 1.0.7 is essentially 1.0.6 repackaged to fix one major bug in 1.0.6 - therefore it should still be considered a Security Release.  It contains nine (9) `Low Level` Security Fixes, and seventy (70) plus minor/non-critical bug fixes.

 

Da gentoo:

```
www-apps/joomla

      Latest version available: 1.0.7

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7

      Size of downloaded files: 1,535 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.joomla.org/

      Description: Joomla is one of the most powerful Open Source Content Management Systems on the planet.

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## funkoolow

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Avrebbe semplicemente gli stessi problemi, il problema da quello che ipotizzo è stato il passaggio da php 4 a php5 o un cambiamento di use.
> 
> X funkoolow, non sono molto d'accordo con questa frase:
> 
>  *Quote:*   le versioni disponibili non sono sempre le ultime a disposizione a causa dei tempi di testing del portage ed il tool webapp-config non è che mi sembri granchè funzionale 
> ...

 

chiarisco che il mio post era una semplice parentesi aperta non in relazione al problema in esame ma, a parte il caso di joomla che sta vivendo un momento di estrema popolarità e quindi viene tenuto bene sott'occhio, non sempre la stessa cosa si verifica per altre applicazioni. Al tempo in cui installai awstats, in portage era indietro di un paio di sottoversioni e tramite webapp-config non vissi proprio un esperienza felicissima. Stessa cosa cosa, per quanto ne so per esperienza diretta, accade oggi con phpmyadmin e mediawiki, per citarne due abbastanza noti:

PHPMYADMIN, attualmente alla versione 2.7.0-pl2 dal 27/12/05:

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.7.0_p1
```

MEDIAWIKI, attualmente alla versione 1.4.14 dal 19/01/06 (e c'è il ramo 1.5.x che è già ben testato da moltissimo tempo):

```
[ebuild  N    ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.4.12  
```

E questo senza contare che molte famosissime applicazioni di larghissimo uso non sono neanche in portage (per esempio phpadsnew, postnuke...). Capisco che basta settare in portage la keyword di testing, ma se poi ci devo mettere pure lo sbattimento di litigare col webapp-config (e col mediawiki non passava correttamente dalla 1.4.x alla 1.5.x), beh a sto punto mi metto tutto a mano, tantopiù che spesso le applicazioni in questione includono dei comodi script di upgrade interni  :Wink: 

va bene la comodità del portage, ma secondo il mio modesto parere, per questo tipo di applicazioni non è il massimo.

----------

## Manuelixm

Io credo che tu abbia problemi nella ricerca dei pacchetti:

phpmyadmin su gentoo

```
[ Searching for package 'phpmyadmin' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.7.0_p1 (2.7.0_p1)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [M~] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.7.0_p2 (2.7.0_p2)

[-P-] [M~] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.8.0_beta1 (2.8.0_beta1)

```

phpmyadmin sito ufficiale

 *Quote:*   

> Latest stable version:
> 
> phpMyAdmin 2.7.0-pl2
> 
> get:  bzip2  gzip  zip  release notes
> ...

 

mediawiki in gentoo

```
[ Searching for package 'mediawiki' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.3.16 (1.3.16)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.3.17 (1.3.17)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.3.18 (1.3.18)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.4.10 (1.4.10)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.4.11 (1.4.11)

[-P-] [  ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.4.12 (1.4.12)

[-P-] [M~] www-apps/mediawiki-1.5.3 (1.5.3)

[-P-] [M~] www-apps/mediawiki-1.5.4 (1.5.4)

[-P-] [M~] www-apps/mediawiki-1.5.6 (1.5.6)

```

mediawiki sul sito ufficiale

 *Quote:*   

> Current Versions
> 
> 1.5.6 · 2006-01-19
> 
> 1.4.14 · 2006-01-19
> ...

 

e con questo ritengo che diffondere false informazioni riguardo a pacchetti che in realtà esistono sia abbastanza scorretto. Nel caso una pacchetto non fosse in portage si può sempre ricorrere all'overlay e per trovare i famosi ebuild si può fare una ricerca su bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## funkoolow

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Io credo che tu abbia problemi nella ricerca dei pacchetti:
> 
> phpmyadmin su gentoo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A parte il fatto che qua nessuno sta diffondendo false informazioni di proposito, casomai ci si scambia opinioni, mi sa che non ci siamo capiti. 

Fermo restando che di fatto alcuni ebuilds di tools web di una certa levatura non esistono in portage al momento della scrittura di questo post (ad es. mancano phpadsnew o la 1.4.14 di mediawiki che fixa vulnerabilità note), e quindi bisogna per forza metterli a mano, mi sono solo permesso di notare che, evidentemente per mancanza di tester/mantainer (o forse per eccesso di zelo col testing), alcune versioni di pacchetti considerati dagli sviluppatori come stabili (pacchetti che in qualche caso nascono per risolvere vulnerabilità e problemi di sicurezza), non sono ancora smascherate e disponibili in portage senza troppe configurazioni supplementari, come si nota anche dai tuoi quotings che infatti riportano i pacchetti che io non menzionavo (non certo per nascondere qualche verità, ma piuttosto perchè non visibili con il semplice emerge -p, dato che il mio sistema è configurato per usare solo pacchetti considerati stabili dal portage) con accanto la bella M~. 

Ora, se uno vuole si smaschera il suo bel pacchetto, lo emerge, in qualche caso ricorre all'overlay, si configura tutto con il webapp-config e lo usa. altrimenti si va a mano col download - e secondo me, per questo tipo di applicazioni, si fa prima e meglio, come nel caso di alcuni aggiornamenti in cui basta sovrascrivere qualche file. Quindi non è che sto qua per diffondere false informazioni o per fregare qualcuno (chissà per guadagnare che cosa, poi), casomai riporto una mia considerazione dotata di una certa motivazione, con la quale poi si può concordare o meno. La scelta conseguente sarà certamente personale, e su questo non ci piove.

Spero che la questione ti sia più chiara.

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo proprio anche io che non ci siamo capiti, per quanto riguarda le opinioni, su alcuni punti non sono pienamente d'accordo, ma resta comunque il fatto che ogniuno di noi è libero discegliere. Il metodo migliore per installare un pacchetto è usare emerge in modo tale da avere una distro più pulita, poi se uno vuole usare metodi alternativi è libero di farlo (io preferisco di no).

I miei post sono riferiti per lo più al fotto che sostieni che certi pacchetti non esistano in portage, cosa falsa e precedentemente dimostrato. Trovare i pacchetti che ho postato non è difficile, basta usare equery e con questo chiudo l'OT.

----------

## funkoolow

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> [...]Il metodo migliore per installare un pacchetto è usare emerge in modo tale da avere una distro più pulita[...]

 

Punti di vista. per l'installazione di tools "standard" linux (cioè non applicativi web) non posso che essere d'accordo, è il motivo per cui uso felicemente gentoo e non credo che cambierò mai distro. Ma per gli applicativi web, per i quali oltre all'emerge bisogna poi mettersi sotto con un tool intermediario quale webapp-config che peraltro, lo ripeto ancora una volta, non sempre garantisce l'aggiornabilità tra diversi rami dello stesso applicativo (a me ha dato problemi a passare da mediawiki 1.4.x a 1.5.x), non credo sia sempre vero il discorso della distro "più pulita e ordinata". Tantopiù che parliamo di tools che basta scompattare in una sottodir a piacere della root del server-http e niente altro: più ordinato di così...

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> I miei post sono riferiti per lo più al fotto che sostieni che certi pacchetti non esistano in portage, cosa falsa e precedentemente dimostrato.

 

E' falsa la tua affermazione invece. Anche ammettendo che un domani potranno esserci, ad oggi alcuni pacchetti disponibili in rete da molto tempo e di largo successo, non sono in portage, con la spiacevole conseguenza per gli utilizzatori del portage per gli applicativi web, di restare a digiuno di installazione o in alcuni casi esposti a vulnerabilità più o meno marcate (è il caso del mediawiki per il quale gli aggiornamenti 1.4.13 e 1.4.14 non sono ancora a disposizione, neanche mascherati, come da te stesso riportato). E' quindi un fatto vero e incontrovertibile che il portage non possa offrire (e mai potrà, data la sua prudente natura di filtro intermediario) la stessa scelta che si ottiene installandosi i pacchetti a mano, il che è esattamente quello che esponevo nel mio primo post, quando suggerivo:

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> le versioni disponibili non sono sempre le ultime a disposizione a causa dei tempi di testing del portage

 

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Trovare i pacchetti che ho postato non è difficile, basta usare equery e con questo chiudo l'OT.
> 
> 

 

Certo che non è difficile ma è un lavoro supplementare rispetto al prendersi il tar del tool web direttamente dal sito. Io, per questo specifico tipo di applicativi, non ne vedo la convenienza, sia per il lavoro supplementare eventualmente da svolgere, sia per la differenza di scelta di versioni e sottoversioni a disposizione con i due differenti metodi, tutto sempre in rapporto al tempo da impegnare. Poi, ovviamente e come sempre, ognuno sceglie la strada che preferisce, il che sembra essere l'unica cosa su cui concordiamo  :Rolling Eyes: 

E qui posso chiudere anche io.

----------

## diego_82

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene tu stai installando un cms che sfrutta un db, penso che sei avrei fatto l'emerge di joomla nelle dipendenze ci stava l'installazione di mysql quindi dovrebbe essere già installato nella macchina ora lo devi solo configurare, premetto che non sono un acume del mysql pero se ti puo essere utile ti posso consigliare questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/mysql-howto.xml.

 

Ok, sono un idiota. Ho riemerso mysql e mi ha installato la 5.0.18. Quando uso il tutorial di cui sopra mi dice questo:

```
 *  ...

 * Cannot access /etc/mysql/my.cnf !

 * MySQL datadir is empty or invalid

 * Please check your my.cnf :  

```

Infatti la directory mysql non esiste, ma la dir mysql-500 si. Indi, come devo fare? Grazie a tutti. Diego.

----------

## gutter

Ma la datadir non ti viene creata con il comando:

```
build /var/db/pkg/dev-db/mysql-[version]/mysql-[version].ebuild config
```

?

----------

## lopio

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Punti di vista. per l'installazione di tools "standard" linux (cioè non applicativi web) non posso che essere d'accordo, è il motivo per cui uso felicemente gentoo e non credo che cambierò mai distro. Ma per gli applicativi web, per i quali oltre all'emerge bisogna poi mettersi sotto con un tool intermediario quale webapp-config che peraltro, lo ripeto ancora una volta, non sempre garantisce l'aggiornabilità tra diversi rami dello stesso applicativo (a me ha dato problemi a passare da mediawiki 1.4.x a 1.5.x), non credo sia sempre vero il discorso della distro "più pulita e ordinata". Tantopiù che parliamo di tools che basta scompattare in una sottodir a piacere della root del server-http e niente altro: più ordinato di così...
> 
> 

 

Sono d'accordo  e nel mio caso amd64 spesso diventa un must per applicazioni web come joomla dove l'installazione e' solo starare il pacchetto sotto  htdocs di apache mentre portage dichiara

```

*  www-apps/joomla [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,743 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.joomla.org/

      Description: Joomla is one of the most powerful Open Source Content Management Systems on the planet.

      License:     GPL-2

```

Quindi secondo me va bene installare con portage i pacchetti standard come apache e mysql ma non vedo perche' impelagarsi nei casini che pacchetti non aggiornati possono avere.

Spesso nemmeno questa strada e' praticabile facilmente (lo dico con un po' di rammarico visto  che installazione di plone mi ha infstidito non poco perche' ne' con portage ne' dal sito sono riuscito in un tempo decente a portarla a compimento)

ciao

----------

## diego_82

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma la datadir non ti viene creata con il comando:
> 
> ```
> build /var/db/pkg/dev-db/mysql-[version]/mysql-[version].ebuild config
> ```
> ...

 

E' questo il problema. Mi crea solo la dir

```
mysql-500
```

...

----------

## gutter

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' questo il problema. Mi crea solo la dir
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prova a lanciare il comando:

```
# mysql_install_db --user=mysql
```

P.S.: Non mi ricordo la dir dove trovi quel comando e se sia nel PATH  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *diego_82 wrote:*   
> 
> E' questo il problema. Mi crea solo la dir
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Allora, ho provato ad eliminare la dir mysql-500 e a rilanciare 

```
uild /var/db/pkg/dev-db/mysql-[version]/mysql-[version].ebuild config
```

ma mi dice sempre questo: 

```
 * MySQL DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql-500

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper

 * permissions on it...

 * Insert a password for the mysql 'root' user

```

inoltre il comando che mi hai consigliato esiste solo nella forma 

```
mysql_install_db-500 --user=mysql
```

Bhoooo

----------

## matttions

ma hai creato il database per joomla ?

Caiuz  :Smile: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *matttions wrote:*   

> ma hai creato il database per joomla ?
> 
> Caiuz 

 

credo il problema sia precedente, nel senso che non riesce ad inizializzare il db mysql. Piuttosto, hai provato a mascherare la versione 5.x di mysql e partire dalla 4.x che attualmente mi risulta la stabile in portage (al contrario della 5.x)? io sto ancora alla 4.1.14 e non ho avuto mai nessun problema di questo tipo...

----------

## diego_82

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   ma hai creato il database per joomla ?
> 
> Caiuz  
> 
> credo il problema sia precedente, nel senso che non riesce ad inizializzare il db mysql. Piuttosto, hai provato a mascherare la versione 5.x di mysql e partire dalla 4.x che attualmente mi risulta la stabile in portage (al contrario della 5.x)? io sto ancora alla 4.1.14 e non ho avuto mai nessun problema di questo tipo...

 

Che dire questa è la mia ultima risorsa. Adesso provo e vi faccio sapere. Grazie a * per il supporto.

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a vedere se tra la documentazione di mysql si parla di problemi relativi alla creazione del db.

Mi sembra davvero strano che non riesca nemmeno ad inizializzare il suo db   :Confused: 

----------

## diego_82

Ok. Ho risolto utilizzando la versione precedente di mysql. Grazie davvero a tutti. Chi passa da Lecce ha il caffè offerto  :Very Happy: 

Ciao. Diego.

----------

## funkoolow

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ok. Ho risolto utilizzando la versione precedente di mysql. Grazie davvero a tutti. Chi passa da Lecce ha il caffè offerto 
> 
> Ciao. Diego.

 

ellamadonna, fino a lecce  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

